# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Luyến CNC khoe đồ.

## Luyến

Hi các bác sau khi ngắm ngía rất kỹ con spindle có kiểu dáng kì quặc của bác khongnickname em quýêt định hốt về.  :Big Grin:  mua về chưa để làm gì nhưng do ham hố lên yêu ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Tem mác cái động cơ bị mất sạch dự tính mua về phục vụ công việc nghiêng cứu khoa học :* thôi dinh về đã tính sau. Sau khi về nhà em qua tìm hiểu nó là con động cơ máy tiện fanuc. Sử dụng collet c-26, tạm thời kỳ như vậy sau khi về nhà em 1 ngày nó như thế này :*

----------

solero, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

tìm được collet hú tui 1 tiếng hen , có 1 em 20000rpm , 1.5HP mới chưa xài của fanuc luôn kìa , mà thấy nó là bên tiện nên không thèm.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Collet của nó ngoài chợ có anh ah. Hàng này cũng phổ thông mà lắp. Collet lắp đựoc cả loại lắp dao Vuông và dao tròn  :Big Grin:  . Anh nam không thèm vì nó xấu hay vì gì ? Spindle này chạy 8000v nó sử dụng 4 bạc đạn 2 vòng 7008 và 2 vòng 7011 ( em chưa cảo vòng 7011 này ra nhưng đo trục là 55mm)
Em nghĩ spindle này ngon hơn động cơ shino của anh nam vì nó là dòng cắt gọt kim loại. Em đã thử nó chạy ở 200Hz em ru ah. Nó là động cơ buldin trên máy tiện động cơ này có thể taro đựoc ạ. Hiện tại động cơ bị mất 1 bộ Bz sensor. Em đang kiếm mua lại con sensor này.

Ruột gan của nó còn rất ngon ah.tiện thể em tháo ra bảo dưỡng luôn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thehiena2

Có cái nào để em cái, hag của em chuyển gấp em làm hag tết ak

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Có cái nào để em cái, hag của em chuyển gấp em làm hag tết ak


Hiển hỏi anh Namcnc xem anh ấy biết chỗ bán con 1.5hp đấy. Mình chuột bạch 1 con rồi thấy Ok.

----------


## Nam CNC

heheheh chết mấy cha rồi , em gom vậy có tất cả 5 -6 con gì đó nhưng chẳng ai mua đi nấu sắt rồi , còn 1 con duy nhất , đẹp trai nhất nhưng nó giá chát quá ghét không thèm , 3pha 200V đàng hoàng , phải DIY bộ ATC cho nó thì mới ngon vì nó dùng kẹp rút mà nên chuyển qua ATC ngon hơn , nhưng báo trước con đó trên 30kg chứ không có nhẹ nhàng đâu đấy.

----------

Luyến

----------


## ít nói

con này ngon hơn con của cụ Nam sờ pín chắc nó trên 10 chai. toàn hàng khủng long rồi .

----------

Luyến

----------


## solero

Anh Luyến show cái ảnh sau khi make up xem nào?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Em mua giá vé chai 100k/kg cục sắt đó nặng 61kg bác ạ. 
Tiếp tục rảnh rỗi sinh nông lỗi  :Big Grin:  sang nay kịp lắp show cho anh em chọc gẹo ạ. Sau khi tẩy ruột gan chay dầu mỡ cao tốc em đẩy tốc độ lên 250Hz chạy ổn định, 300Hz  hơi bị đuối ah. Tạm ang áng tốc độ 15000rpm high speed rồi.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Về cái khoản mông má, thẩm mỹ bác luyến trội hơn bác Nam rùi!
Nhìn phê quá!

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này lắp ray và vít me trực tiếp lên nó, hay quá ta.
Cái động cơ dung vòng bi 7011 quá dữ - to gần bằng cái đĩa CD  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luyến

Em xem lại vòng bi rồi 2 vòng 7908 và 2 vòng 7911 các bác ah. Làm cái clip test máy chơi ạ mạng chậm quá up 1 giờ mới xong.  :Big Grin: 
https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=_ysZt6BbCyo
@thuhanoi

Nó lắp trực tiếp ray và Visme lên đó nhưng ray và Visme lại nhỏ. Lắp đựoc ray 25 và Visme 20 ah. Hơi tiếc vì máy lớn của em dùng ray 35 và Visme 40 ko láp được bác ah.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

Ông L lấn sân rồi nha, giảm bớt sung sướng một chút, không thì có người quýêt chiến tới cùng đó  :Smile: ))

----------

Luyến

----------


## solero

Link video bị sai anh ơi. Mà a dùng chức năng chèn video cho mọi người xem luôn

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

à thì đợi nó cắt thực tế mới biết , lúc đó mua con fanuc 2HP vẫn chưa muộn , em rất e dè cái khoản collet và cách khoá collet , hình như con bác Luyến thiếu cái cốt xuyên tâm để kéo collet rồi thì phải... Con spindle màu vàng của em xài 7013 kìa , chứ 7011 ăn thua gì hen anh Tuấn.

----------


## Luyến

Nó sử dụng collet này. Các bác cho em hỏi cái này gọi là cái gì nó nằm bên trong trục motor và nó là cái để giữ collet ạ. Cục này hình trụ D=45mm. Lúc lắc nhìn thấy cái cục này em rất mừng vì có thể sẽ mod đựoc nó để dùng dao BT30.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> à thì đợi nó cắt thực tế mới biết , lúc đó mua con fanuc 2HP vẫn chưa muộn , em rất e dè cái khoản collet và cách khoá collet , hình như con bác Luyến thiếu cái cốt xuyên tâm để kéo collet rồi thì phải... Con spindle màu vàng của em xài 7013 kìa , chứ 7011 ăn thua gì hen anh Tuấn.


hi anh. em không phải viết bài để chê sp của anh đâu. anh Nam có số má về mod đồ thì anh em ai cũng biết rồi.  :Big Grin:  . 
cái sp này của em chưa biết lúc nào mới dùng đến vì con động cơ TQ 6KW kia của em vẫn đang dùng tốt em mua về để thay thế khi sp kia hỏng thôi. có khi bây giờ thích thì ngắm ngía sửa chữa chứ vài tháng nữa bác nào cần là bán lại ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

kẹp dao kiểu này không ngon vì đoạn côn collet kẹp dao quá ngắn , góc côn lớn độ đồng tâm suốt dao không cao và lực kẹp không lớn nên gá dao lớn khi ăn vào phôi có nguy cơ trượt dao luôn , nó thì chuyên tiện hơn , kẹp phôi và ăn từng pass mỏng không dày thì đủ lực , bác Luyến muốn giải quyết việc này thì phải DIY hay giải quyết cái miệng côn kẹp dao trước , đó là lí do em gặp mấy chú này hoài mà không mua.


Cha Đi Vô Đi Ra đâm chọt ta , người ta tìm được 1 chú hiểu được spindle ăn kim loại hiếm thấy bà , nhờ trao đổi thì mới PR mấy con spindle em đang có chứ thiệt là.....

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

> Cha Đi Vô Đi Ra đâm chọt ta , người ta tìm được 1 chú hiểu được spindle ăn kim loại hiếm thấy bà , nhờ trao đổi thì mới PR mấy con spindle em đang có chứ thiệt là.....


Khóai ghẹo ông này mới ác chứ, spín mua 10tr rồi làm cho đã bán có 12tr, nghe đâu ai ngọt ngào còn có giá bất ngờ nữa, còn con 3kw qua lấy nốt rồi lên 70xx cho có hàng ra dô chứ, đợt này nhớ bán giá chát chút để cuối năm tất niên nữa  :Smile: )

----------

Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

EHEHEHEH được để đó đi , hình như con nào mon men trên thị trường đều qua tay em không vậy ta .... Bác Luyến hoàn thành sớm đi , biết đâu nó hữu dụng em phang cái con fanuc kia luôn cho đủ bộ , thấy 20000rpm là thấy phê rồi à.


Mới xem video xong thấy bạc hơi kêu nhưng vẫn còn dùng tốt , không rung chứng tỏ runout cực ngon.... nhớ mua cái móc mở con ốc clock cho nó đàng hoàng , thấy dùng búa đục cái con tán clock bạc là thấy ghét rồi à , nhìn nó banh chành mất chin luôn.

----------


## Luyến

> EHEHEHEH được để đó đi , hình như con nào mon men trên thị trường đều qua tay em không vậy ta .... Bác Luyến hoàn thành sớm đi , biết đâu nó hữu dụng em phang cái con fanuc kia luôn cho đủ bộ , thấy 20000rpm là thấy phê rồi à.
> 
> 
> Mới xem video xong thấy bạc hơi kêu nhưng vẫn còn dùng tốt , không rung chứng tỏ runout cực ngon.... nhớ mua cái móc mở con ốc clock cho nó đàng hoàng , thấy dùng búa đục cái con tán clock bạc là thấy ghét rồi à , nhìn nó banh chành mất chin luôn.


anh nam cái cục sắt hình trụ giữ collet kia gọi là cái gì ah. em đang tính bỏ cái collet máy tiện kia đi và mod sang dùng dao BT 30 có được không anh. 
em tiếc cái bạc đạn đó vì giờ chỉ vs song đê đấy thôi sau này nếu dùng đến thì thay cũng được anh ah. rút kinh nghiệm lần sau em dùng móc mở ốc lock ạ. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> à thì đợi nó cắt thực tế mới biết , lúc đó mua con fanuc 2HP vẫn chưa muộn , em rất e dè cái khoản collet và cách khoá collet , hình như con bác Luyến thiếu cái cốt xuyên tâm để kéo collet rồi thì phải... Con spindle màu vàng của em xài 7013 kìa , chứ 7011 ăn thua gì hen anh Tuấn.


Thấy bác Luyến tháo bung con sờ pín ra bảo dưỡng, thẩy nể nể, định bụng kiếm ít mỡ roài cũng ... bắt chước :P  Chợt nhớ ra có cha nào đã thay vòng bi đầu 7 vào roài, vị chi là bảo dưỡng luôn òi, sao phải làm nhỉ  :Smile:   :Smile:  

À mà con của em là dùng máy PHAY bác Nam CNC nhá nhá nhá  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  , không phải máy TIỆN đâu bác nhá nhá nhá  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  đề nghị bác không so sánh khập khiễng bác nhá nhá nhá  :Smile:   :Smile:  Chết, lão Luyến này mà ghét mình, không chỉ mình cách phay thì bỏ xừ :P :P :P Hy vọng là lão ý không để ý  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa thử spindle tiện bao giờ nên không biết cấu trúc giữ phôi ra sao , thấy trên hình có vẻ là cái ống đó tiếp xúc thẳng lưng ngoài, còn cái collet là nằm bên trong cái chi tiết ấy , còn con tán phía đầu đâu ta ? thấy cái trục động cơ có ren mà ???

DIY qua BT30 thi ok , nhưng phải tính là tiện trực tiếp trên cái trục của con moto sao cho đồng tâm ....vv , mà tiện côn đâu dễ , đồng tâm với 1 chi tiết cực chuẩn ban đầu rồi là càng không dễ trừ khi phải thiết kế 1 bộ mài côn lại . Nói chung con này ngon vì nó đã built-in , trục có lỗ xuyên dễ dàng làm ATC , nhưng bù lại nó đã có cái lỗ to thì còn thịt đâu mà tiện côn BT30 , chưa nói có khi cái trục đã trui cứng ngắt thì không phải dễ tiện à.

Món này chắc Luyến phải hỏi chú Phuchnd đi , hắn giỏi hơn tui nhiều bậc à. Chứ anh thì chơi đại cái đầu ATC BT 30 về rồi chơi thêm con động cơ kéo cho ngon.

À ai quan tâm BT 30 thì nhanh chân , thấy Thanh Hùng chuẩn bị rã mấy cái máy tapping của fanuc thì thấy có nhiều em ATC BT 30 lắm nhưng không phải built-in , có vẻ nó gắn âm vào cái cần của trục Z , chán nhỉ.

có lô ray HRS25 cực ngon tầm 4-8 cây dài 900 , thêm 4 cây visme bi phi 25 ren 4 dài 7-800mm hành trình tầm 500-600 , doublle nut , chất lượng tuyệt vời , cấp chính xác C2Z của NSK , ai ham hố thì hốt nhé , em hết ham rồi .

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Ơ bác Tuấn dùng mach3 điều khiển mà về mach3 em gà  lắm bác ui, bác phải tự vọc thôi.

Sau 3 ngày vừa làm vừa chơi  :Big Grin:  em đã khoác cho em nó được bộ quần áo mới. Hiện tại chỉ còn lại vấn đề dùng collet gì. Em quýêt định mod đầu dao lên bt30 và có atc luôn.
Tạm thời thế này đã

----------

diy1102

----------


## thuhanoi

Oh đẹp quá, mà mod qua ATC BT30 có phức tạp không bác

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Oh đẹp quá, mà mod qua ATC BT30 có phức tạp không bác



Em cũng chưa làm cái này bác ạ, nguyên lý của nó đây. Lợi thế của cái spindle của em có lỗ xuyên tâm và đầu trục motor to lên còn đủ thịt để tiện trục côn lắp dao bt30. Ngày mai em đi lượm đồ xem có linh kiện bán sẵn không nếu không có thì về chế.

Hình đây ạ dùng 1 xi lanh khí nén khi ấn xuống cái chụp chuôi dao sẽ giữ con dao lại và khi đẩy xilanh lên nó sẽ nhả dao ra  :Big Grin:  em hiểu là như vậy.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Bác Luyến mông mé gì mà đẹp thế.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Khoa C3

Mấy đồ nầy ra chỗ cơ khí Tiến Bộ chợ giời là có, theo em đánh giá chố đó bán rất nghiêm túc. Một số thứ Tiến Bộ không có thì qua nhà Dũng Anh, giá có cao hơn tẹo.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Mấy đồ nầy ra chỗ cơ khí Tiến Bộ chợ giời là có, theo em đánh giá chố đó bán rất nghiêm túc. Một số thứ Tiến Bộ không có thì qua nhà Dũng Anh, giá có cao hơn tẹo.


cơ khí tiến bộ bán giá rẻ hơn à bác em toàn mua dao phay nhà Dũng Anh. để mai em qua chỗ tiến bộ xem có thứ mình cần không thank nhiều.


 @ thuhanoi 
em đang nghĩ cấu tạo đúng như bộ rút dao BT kia thì hơi khó làm. cấu tạo bên trong phức tạp. em dang chọn giải pháp sử dụng kiểu giữ cán dao như cái khớp nối của bên khí nén.
dạng như này ạ. :Cool:

----------


## terminaterx300

con spindle là của máy tiện dùng bọt rút, tốc độ khá cao, trung bình tầm 10000, có con tới 15000, bên trong có 1 ống trượt trong lòng cốt nữa để kéo collet bằng cái ben phía sau

kẹp đuôi chuột BT thì dân DIY thường chơi kiểu hột bi chứ ít chơi kiểu lá kẹp vì là DIY dc
http://www.machsupport.com/forum/ind...?topic=22080.0

p/s như spindle trên nếu kiếm dc con máy tiện bọt rút mà size lớn cỡ 25 hay 32 còn nguyên thì ngon, dùng bọt lớn nhất rùi tự chế cán dao trụ fi đó kẹp ngon hơn nhiều chết ra BT

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> con spindle là của máy tiện dùng bọt rút, tốc độ khá cao, trung bình tầm 10000, có con tới 15000, bên trong có 1 ống trượt trong lòng cốt nữa để kéo collet bằng cái ben phía sau
> 
> kẹp đuôi chuột BT thì dân DIY thường chơi kiểu hột bi chứ ít chơi kiểu lá kẹp vì là DIY dc
> http://www.machsupport.com/forum/ind...?topic=22080.0
> 
> p/s như spindle trên nếu kiếm dc con máy tiện bọt rút mà size lớn cỡ 25 hay 32 còn nguyên thì ngon, dùng bọt lớn nhất rùi tự chế cán dao trụ fi đó kẹp ngon hơn nhiều chết ra BT


Vâng em cũng lên phương án giữ cán dao bằng bi này này bác ạ. Thank bác.

Máu lắm rồi ạ. Hôm nay loanh quanh cả buổi sáng mà không tìm đâu ra vật tư, cuối cùng em quýêt định về Diy toàn bộ cơ cấu rút nhả dao. 
Mua cán dao bt30 về vừa xinh, Chế lại tẹo là xong.

----------


## Nam CNC

chế đi rồi biết , không dễ ăn đâu , báo trước mấy cái đầu BT thường này thì max 8000rpm thôi , cao hơn rung ráng chịu.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> chế đi rồi biết , không dễ ăn đâu , báo trước mấy cái đầu BT thường này thì max 8000rpm thôi , cao hơn rung ráng chịu.


Mới bắt đầu thì sài đồ chi na thôi bác ah. Mua về chủ yếu là xem thực tế cái bt30 này nó ra sao chứ ạ. bt40, 50 thì em có rồi. Chế xong rồi xài đồ xịn sau  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mà em có chạy đến 8000 bao giờ đâu chạy 3000 thì F đã nhanh lắm rồi. Em sài chủ yếu là dao 20 ah

----------


## Luyến

Tạm thời em gác ý định diy atc cho BT 30 lại vài ngày và em tập trung vào kiến ăn đã các bác ah.
hôm nay em thấy nhân Viên lắp trục z hành trình 350mm cho máy CNC em quay cái clip khoe với các bác chơi.

----------

Gamo, minhtriet, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

đã chém lên làm ăn chuyên nghiệp và nhà máy vậy mà không có cái bàn lắp ghép đàng hoàng, không có súng bắn lục giác gì hết cả , chán chú quá ,chịu khó xắm mấy cái bàn lắp ghép cho chuẩn G7 tầm 20 chai cho nó xứng đáng hehehehehe. Đá xoáy chút thôi nhưng nói thiệt tình đó , nên có bàn lắp ghép chứ để như thế chông chênh, rớt 1 cái là hư hong và bay luôn cái chân chứ chẳng chơi.


---- Mấy bộ này đều có phay rãnh và bậc như thế thì quá tốt rồi , bác đã biết lắp thêm 1 gối nữa hahahaha , chịu khó cải tiến hen , thấy 2 gối đỡ như nhau vậy gối nào đỡ chặn , gối nào định tâm ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

cái bàn lắp gép như bác nam nói thì em ko có chỗ đặt ạ. Hình ảnh bộ z Lúc chưa sơn đây bác.

----------

Nam CNC, solero

----------


## solero

Lên bờ nhốc có cánh bắt ốc cho nó đã tay anh ạ. Con bờ nhốc kia bắt ốc bí bách bỏ xừ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

kiểu này bắt ốc rất khó chịu và khó canh chỉnh , nhưng với kiểu gia công hàng loạt , có gờ canh thì đưa vào xiết mấy em này bằng máy bắt nhanh lắm lo gì Kem. 1 máy bắt được ốc 8 của Makita xài điện 220V tầm 1.4tr , tới ốc 17 của TQ loại tốt tầm 1.2tr , mua thêm ống nối thì góc nào mà xiết không được , bảo đảm bác Luyến mua về thì mấy ông thợ chẳng thèm xiết tay nữa , có thêm 1 cái lợi nữa , dùng súng có chỉnh lực thì ốc nào, ở đâu lực xiết ra sao thì ông nào cũng làm chuẩn nếu có bảng hướng dẫn, nên làm như thế bảo đảm khách tới thăm xưởng thì ai cũng mê và tin tưởng cả.

----------

Luyến

----------


## sunan2105

Cái video là bác lắp hai gối giống nhau như bác namcnc nói, còn cái ảnh là bác lắp BK bên dưới, BF bên trên hả bác. Sao em thấy nó trái trái quy luật thế nhỉ.
Kiêu này có gì ưu điểm hả bác. em chưa gặp ở máy nào bao giờ

----------


## Luyến

> Cái video là bác lắp hai gối giống nhau như bác namcnc nói, còn cái ảnh là bác lắp BK bên dưới, BF bên trên hả bác. Sao em thấy nó trái trái quy luật thế nhỉ.
> Kiêu này có gì ưu điểm hả bác. em chưa gặp ở máy nào bao giờ


Ý của bác là em cung cấp thông tin sai lệch ah bác? Nhà em sản xuất số máy đồng loạt chi tiết nào cũng có thể lắp lẫn vào mhau được. Những sản phẩn máy em đưa ra thị trường có tiêu chuẩn riêng của cty em.

Bác nói rõ hơn nữa chút xíu nữa đựoc ko.

Sản phẩm hàng loạt.

----------


## sunan2105

ah, em bảo là em ko thấy ai lắp BK phía dưới, còn BF ở phía động cơ nên muốn bác chỉ ra ưu nhuợc điểm để anh em biết thôi mà.

----------


## Luyến

> ah, em bảo là em ko thấy ai lắp BK phía dưới, còn BF ở phía động cơ nên muốn bác chỉ ra ưu nhuợc điểm để anh em biết thôi mà.


Bk ở phía nào cũng như nhau mà bác thiết kế như vậy nó đẹp hơn nữa bác ah. Bác ko thấy ái lắp BK bên dưới chắc bác ko để ý thôi.

----------


## cuongmay

không ai lắp bk bên dưới cả vì trọng lực nó đè xuống làm cong visme khi chạy tốc độ cao nó đánh võng gây rung động . trong khi lắp bk ở trên trọng  lực kéo dãn visme nó vẫn thẳng tưng . 
không ai gắn động cơ phía bf cả vì phía bf cho phép bạc di chuyển tự do khi có dãn nở nhiệt hoạc khi có xung động , thậm chí khi víme đánh võng thì đầu bf nó cũng ngoáy đuôi nhiều hơn trong khi đầu bk nó được hãm chặt bằng 2 bạc đạn nên ổn định hơn nhiều .
bác luyến làm vậy vẫn ổn vì visme to mà máy gia công gỗ không yêu cầu về độ bóng bề mặt nên có thể bỏ qua để cho tiện lợi nhưng túm lại đây là thiết kế không tối ưu .

----------

anhcos, haignition, sunan2105

----------


## sunan2105

> không ai lắp bk bên dưới cả vì trọng lực nó đè xuống làm cong visme khi chạy tốc độ cao nó đánh võng gây rung động . trong khi lắp bk ở trên trọng  lực kéo dãn visme nó vẫn thẳng tưng . 
> không ai gắn động cơ phía bf cả vì phía bf cho phép bạc di chuyển tự do khi có dãn nở nhiệt hoạc khi có xung động , thậm chí khi víme đánh võng thì đầu bf nó cũng ngoáy đuôi nhiều hơn trong khi đầu bk nó được hãm chặt bằng 2 bạc đạn nên ổn định hơn nhiều .
> bác luyến làm vậy vẫn ổn vì visme to mà máy gia công gỗ không yêu cầu về độ bóng bề mặt nên có thể bỏ qua để cho tiện lợi nhưng túm lại đây là thiết kế không tối ưu .


em cũng chưa thấy cái máy nào của nước ngoài, kể cả tàu nó lắp BF phía động cơ mà, kể cả là máy to tướng, hay bé tẹo đi chăng nữa. 
BF là ổ bi đỡ
BK là ổ bi đỡ chặn, nhưng có một số loại đỡ chặn được một chiều thôi chứ ngược chiều lại là vứt đi luôn đó ah. 
Bác Luyến nên xem sét lại ko có lại sớm phải bảo hành đó ah.
Cách phay rãnh của bác rất cẩn thận nhưng tiết kiệm quá, nên chỉ tiện lúc lắp vào ban đầu thôi, cái này sẽ phải trả giá khi bảo trì bảo dưỡng và bảo hành đó bác. Lúc đó bác sẽ biết nhược điểm của nó đó nha.

----------


## Luyến

Để tối ưu tính  năng như bác nói thì phải tính Ra đựoc lực cắt lên phôi tác động lên Visme nữa ah. Đây là máy gỗ cơ khí cũng nhẹ tải lên chuyện cong hay ly tâm Visme là ko có đâu bác ah.

Các đường phay hạ bậc đó em phay ko tiết kiệm đâu ah. Con trượt 20 mặt là 44 em thường phay lên 50 và con trượt 25 mặt côn trượt 48 em phay ra 55mm. Bác sunmab2015 nói tiết kiệm thì đưa cho em cái dẫn chứng cụ thể để em còn biết trả lời bác.

----------


## Luyến

Hàng có tải nặng ăn lên sắt thép thì em cũng làm Bk ở trên cho nó chịu lực trọng tâm ạ, giảm đi sai số giữa hai bánh răng.

BK tự làm lắp 2 vòng bi đũa côn 6306.

----------


## sunan2105

> Để tối ưu tính  năng như bác nói thì phải tính Ra đựoc lực cắt lên phôi tác động lên Visme nữa ah. Đây là máy gỗ cơ khí cũng nhẹ tải lên chuyện cong hay ly tâm Visme là ko có đâu bác ah.
> 
> Các đường phay hạ bậc đó em phay ko tiết kiệm đâu ah. Con trượt 20 mặt là 44 em thường phay lên 50 và con trượt 25 mặt côn trượt 48 em phay ra 55mm. Bác sunmab2015 nói tiết kiệm thì đưa cho em cái dẫn chứng cụ thể để em còn biết trả lời bác.


Vậy là chỗ cần tiết kiệm bác lại ko tiết kiệm rồi, đã mất công phay rãnh thì cho nó cái gờ định vị luôn, hay rộng thế ko có tác dụng định vị nữa ah
cách làm của bác thì bây giờ lắp vào dễ dàng, vẫn chính xác, em ko có ý kiến gì ah
Nhưng bác đã tính đến lúc tháo ra chưa ah, khi mà đã có dây dợ, spin treo lên...
nói chung là lúc bảo hành bảo trì bảo dưỡng. em chỉ góp ý thế ah. chứ em ko có chê bai gì. Khi nào bác có con máy thời điểm bảo trì thì bác sẽ biết đc nhược điểm của nó ah.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

Phải vào gờ chứ ah. Phần dư là ở ngoài. Hix

----------


## Nam CNC

có trao đổi và tranh luận anh em sẽ nhớ lâu hơn và hiểu rõ hơn.

Ổ bi chặn thông thường dùng 2 bạc serie  7xxx  lắp ghép ngược chiều  nhau để chặn dịch chuyển tịnh tiến về 2 chiều mà chỉ cho xoay thôi , do đó nếu có ổ bi chặn mà chỉ chặn được 1 chiều thì dứt khoát không phải là ổ chặn BK , một số máy  công nghiệp   cũng dùng bạc đạn chặn như vậy 7xxx nhưng với tải nặng thì họ dùng 1 loại bạc riêng có vành ngoài và trong dày hơn thông thường , viên bi to hơn , nhiều hơn thế là lớn hơn 1 cấp , ví dụ thông thường  đường kính 20 thì 7004A hay 7004DB thì loại này có kích thước tương đương 7204 nhưng cái mã thì em đọc không hiểu do chưa tìm hiểu , các bác HCM thì lên Thanh Hùng ao đôi tham khảo là trực quan nhất , trên đó có mấy khay đựng mấy bạc kiểu này luôn ,      Bác Luyến dùng bạc côn thì quá dữ rồi , nhưng đòi hỏi ổ chặn chính xác  , có tra mỡ trường xuyên  , chứ mấy em đũa côn thì không cho động đậy hay uốn éo tí nào đâu.


Mọi người cứ hay  để tâm tới cái việc tải nặng cong visme ,   xin lỗi em nói luôn muốn cong cây visme thì cái ổ chặn bể viên bi trước chứ cong thì tính sau , việc tải nặng thì đã có cân bằng trọng lực rồi nên muốn nó cong chắc phải kê lên 1 -2 tấn nữa. Ngày trước em đi học , có thí nghiệm khả năng phá huỷ khi chịu lực nén , cái cục sắt bé tẹo phi 8mm , muốn nó cong và nứt thì phải nén đến 5-6 tấn , mà em ấy mới CT3. ở đây còn có thanh trượt , nên muốn visme trục Z cong thì không bao giờ, nhất nó phi 20-25 thì .... chuyện ngàn năm 1 thuở anh em mới thấy cây víme trục Z nó cong.


Việc lắp động cơ ở Bf chằng có gì phức tạp , có chăng các bác thấy nó lạ chứ chẳng có gì , việc ngoáy hay vặn vẹo thì chưa tới việc cốt động cơ hấp thu, cái khớp nối mềm nó chịu hết rồi mà thông qua cái bạc 6xxx thì nó ngoáy trên 0.5 thì banh ổ bi rồi... chỉ trừ khi cái cốt visme nó cong hay tiện không đồng tâm thôi. 

BK để dưới hay trên thì như nhau, trọng lượng thì có hệ lò xo cân bằng ngay điểm gia công, lúc này BK chỉ chịu lực đẩy lên khi cả cái trục Z ăn dao vào phôi do phản lực thôi, các bác cứ tính toán công thức gì đó em không biết , chỉ tìm ra được kích thước bạc cho phù hợp , tải đúng thì 7004 cho phi 20 , nặng thì 7204 , rất nặng thì dòng gì đó chuyên biệt cho nó , còn dữ nữa thì bạc côn thôi.... còn hơn nữa thì mai em lên Thanh Hùng ngồi học tiếp khi người ta rã máy.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, hungdn, Luyến, minhtriet, NhanSoctrang

----------


## Luyến

NHững chi tiết em làm đều trên máy cnc công nghiệp việc phay hạ bậc gờ áp mặt tiết diện ưu trên con trượt em đều tính trứoc cả. Thay dao khoan lỗ block lỗ ray, lỗ bắt bộ chia dầu. Lỗ lắp thanh nhôm đỡ spindle, lắp ốc treo loso... Em đều tính trứoc và phay gia công 1 lần trên máy cnc Công nghiệp.

Thấy bác suman2015 cứ hỏi âu 1 em trả lời cũng ngại quá. Những cái đó mà ko làm được thì làm sao giám đưa máy ra để làm thương mại ah. Bác cứ hỏi thẳng vào vấn đề em trả lời nhiệt tình ah và có dẫn trứng hình ảnh cụ thể. Máy bên em làm ra ray trượt, visMe , các chi tiết cơ khí sau khi gia công có thể lắp lẫn vào nhau và và bất cứ Lúc nào linh kiện hỏng hoặc cần nâng cấp sửa chữa chỉ cần bỏ sổ ra xem lý lịch máy là công nhân có thể đi thay thế lắp đặt một cách rễ dàng.

Mấy cái gờ và rãnh phay rộng như én đã nói với bác.

----------

anhxco, diy1102, minhtriet, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Luyến đừng ngại chia sẽ ,cả hình ảnh và trao đổi , bác có đưa lên trước thì ít nhất bác là người tiên phong hehehe ,có thể ở đây và ngoài kia khác nhau , ở đây càng hiểu rõ càng tin tưởng

web này luôn ủng hộ văn hoá va chạm , va chạm về kỹ thuật thôi chứ quánh nhau không ủng hộ  hehe , ăn to nói lớn làm thật luôn ủng hộ.


Mặt bích ,em có tháo ra mấy máy thì em nhận xét , japan chỉ phay rãnh chuẩn để tì 1 bên thôi , còn 1 bên rộng hẳn cho cả block trượt , vì gia công sát 2 bên của 2 trượt thì khó khăn cho lắp ghép mà công dụng thì cũng vậy. 

Khi lắp thì đảm bảo 2 ray song song , kiểm tra bằng cữ hay đồng hồ so , sau đó lắp mặt bích thì chỉ cần tì sát 1 bên block trượt vào bậc rãnh là ok , chứ áp sát 2 bên thi lắp ghép đôi lúc phải siết ốc thì mặt bích mới nằm sát xuông , mà mỗi lần tháo ra phải dùng cán búa tán ra.

----------

Luyến, minhtriet, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy cây trượt các bác làm được gờ định vị hay quá, em không có máy phay to nên không phay được cái gờ hu hu  :Smile: 
vì là nó nằm chơ vơ chả gờ giếch gì nên căn xong em hay khoan taro thẳng xuống vài cái lỗ bắt ray, lớn hơn một cỡ ạ, cái ren vừa luôn vào lỗ bắt, em tiện đầu ốc bắt lục giác cho vừa với lỗ roài vặn nó vào, coi như thay chốt định vị he he  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Về mặt lý thuyết thì phay rãnh xong mà không có cơ cấu ép ray thì cũng chưa hoàn hảo.




> Mấy cây trượt các bác làm được gờ định vị hay quá, em không có máy phay to nên không phay được cái gờ hu hu 
> vì là nó nằm chơ vơ chả gờ giếch gì nên căn xong em hay khoan taro thẳng xuống vài cái lỗ bắt ray, lớn hơn một cỡ ạ, cái ren vừa luôn vào lỗ bắt, em tiện đầu ốc bắt lục giác cho vừa với lỗ roài vặn nó vào, coi như thay chốt định vị he he


Vậy bác khoan xong là chuẩn luôn khỏi căn chỉnh ạ? Quả là bờ-rồ quá đi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Vậy bác khoan xong là chuẩn luôn khỏi căn chỉnh ạ? Quả là bờ-rồ quá đi.


Dạ không phải ạ, em khoan xong, căn xong thì rút vài con ốc ra, khoan to hơn một số và taro chỉ mấy con ấy thôi ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## imechavn

Khi lắp dùng ốc lục giác tôi thường gia công chi tiết và lắp như thế này, vừa để tiết kiệm chiều dài ốc và thấy nó định vị tốt hơn.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

bắt âm ốc thì chắc chắn rồi trước làm ạ từ ngày em mua được tuýp keo làm chặt ốc lên thợ lười khoan âm em cũng không để ý đến vụ này. thank bác Dương nhiều.

----------


## sunan2105

Nếu như mà muốn thay con trượt bên dưới thì tức là phải tháo cả con trượt bên trên mới ra được đó ah, nếu như muốn tháo cái vít me thì cần phải tháo tuốt tuồn tuột, ở xưởng bác là đơn giản, nhưng khi bán cho khách rồi bác sẽ tốn người đi thay tháo đó nha.

----------


## anhcos

> Khi lắp dùng ốc lục giác tôi thường gia công chi tiết và lắp như thế này, vừa để tiết kiệm chiều dài ốc và thấy nó định vị tốt hơn.


Bắt âm gọn gàng quá rồi bác, nhưng ảnh của bác là lắp chứ không có ghép đâu bác.

----------


## Luyến

> Nếu như mà muốn thay con trượt bên dưới thì tức là phải tháo cả con trượt bên trên mới ra được đó ah, nếu như muốn tháo cái vít me thì cần phải tháo tuốt tuồn tuột, ở xưởng bác là đơn giản, nhưng khi bán cho khách rồi bác sẽ tốn người đi thay tháo đó nha.


máy mà hỏng lặt vặt thì không nói làm gì nếu hỏng nặng vỡ con trượt hỏng visme ... thì đều phải tháo ra để tìm hiểu nguyên nhân gây hỏng hóc à.     nói chung cái đó em  không ngại  phải tìm ra nguyên nhân hỏng thì khắc phục lỗi mới bền được bác ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> Nếu như mà muốn thay con trượt bên dưới thì tức là phải tháo cả con trượt bên trên mới ra được đó ah, nếu như muốn tháo cái vít me thì cần phải tháo tuốt tuồn tuột, ở xưởng bác là đơn giản, nhưng khi bán cho khách rồi bác sẽ tốn người đi thay tháo đó nha.


Cụ này lo xa quá mất roài. Hỏng như ý bác có mà pải tháo bung hết ra chứ tháo như ý bác mà xử lý đc ngon thì khó lắm.

----------


## ppgas

> Nếu như mà muốn thay con trượt bên dưới thì tức là phải tháo cả con trượt bên trên mới ra được đó ah, nếu như muốn tháo cái vít me thì cần phải tháo tuốt tuồn tuột, ở xưởng bác là đơn giản, nhưng khi bán cho khách rồi bác sẽ tốn người đi thay tháo đó nha.


Đúng là cực nếu phải thay con trược dưới. Bạn sunan có đề nghị giải pháp nào tốt hơn đi. Cảm ơn.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Luyến

Mấy bác mua BOB LPT chỗ mình vào đây lấy sơ đồ đấu nối nhé. Thank

----------


## anhxco

COn BOB này tầm nhiêu tiền bác Luyến nhỉ?

----------


## Luyến

> COn BOB này tầm nhiêu tiền bác Luyến nhỉ?


giá em bán 700k bác ah. bao gồn ( board BOB, dây LPT, dây USB )

----------

anhxco

----------


## Luyến

Tiếp tục quay trở lại diy bộ kẹp rút atc cho BT30.

Để thực hiện dự án em có sẵn 1 hộp dao tiện hitachi hàng ja băng  :Big Grin:  thằng em đi nước ngoài về tặng giờ bỏ ra dùng. Trước em đã diy 1 mâm cặp 100mm lắp lên máy phay cán dao BT40  :Big Grin: . Dao tiện hehe ngày mai đi mua cục thép nào mác cao cao tí là chiến thôi.

Và lắp lên máy phay thì nó như thế này ạ.

----------


## thehiena2

> giá em bán 700k bác ah. bao gồn ( board BOB, dây LPT, dây USB )


giá chát quá. 450k thôi bác L ơi,                để giá mà còn dùng dc

----------


## anhxco

> giá chát quá. 450k thôi bác L ơi,                để giá mà còn dùng dc


Thầy Hiển mua ở đâu đó, bán a cái đi.

----------


## ít nói

Mâm cặp thì runout lớn đó cụ

----------


## diy1102

Cặp một lần thì ngại gì.

----------


## Luyến

> giá chát quá. 450k thôi bác L ơi,                để giá mà còn dùng dc


Hiển mua được giá rẻ thế chúc mừng nhé. 

@ itnoi & diy1102

em cặp 1 lần ăn ngay  :Big Grin:  lập trình cho ăn ngoài đủ kích thước xong thay dao móc lỗ côn bên trong.

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

> giá chát quá. 450k thôi bác L ơi,                để giá mà còn dùng dc


topic khoe đồ mà pác anh em tránh buôn bán hay  giá cả trong topic này nó loãng chủ đề ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

em show đoạn clip công đoạn diy cái mâm cắp lắp lên máy phay trước ạ. bác namcnc vào cho ý kiến với ạ.

đồng hồ so em dùng là loại 5um/vạch sau khi tiện xong gá đồng hồ lên rà đồng hồ lắc 1 vạch ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

về nguyên tắc ,bác Luyến gá 1 lần tiện từ đâu đến đuôi thì nhảy được mới ghê....., nhớ DIY thêm cái mài lỗ côn cho đúng tiêu chuẩn luôn hen, như thế mới đảm bảo gá nhiều lần không thay đổi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Bi chừ cụ Luyến bắt cái mâm cặp vào cái cụ vừa tiện, rồi cặp cây thép gió vào mâm cặp,  roài lại cắm mâm cặp vào máy mà rà kim không nhảy thì em mới nể ợ  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Bi chừ cụ Luyến bắt cái mâm cặp vào cái cụ vừa tiện, rồi cặp cây thép gió vào mâm cặp,  roài lại cắm mâm cặp vào máy mà rà kim không nhảy thì em mới nể ợ


khó anh ạ vì dính đến lý thuyết gì gì đó gọi là sai số cộng dồn  cái mâm cặp kia là của chị na nó sai số thế nào em còn chưa biết. ngày mai em lắp thử. cái vòng tròn định vị kia em  em tiện côn khác chuẩn roài.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> khó anh ạ vì dính đến lý thuyết gì gì đó gọi là sai số cộng dồn  cái mâm cặp kia là của chị na nó sai số thế nào em còn chưa biết. ngày mai em lắp thử. cái vòng tròn định vị kia em  em tiện côn khác chuẩn roài.


Chỗ tớ có mấy cái mâm cặp, chả cái nào không dơ cả, mâm cặp của Luyến mới thì hy vọng nó ít dơ hơn thôi. Còn chấu 3 cạnh thì không thể hy vọng nó chính xác như cái đầu côn ( hình như mọi người gọi là cốt lét chi đó )  kẹp dao phay được đâu, vậy mới có chuyện cặp phôi lên rồi phải gõ, phải rà đồng hồ  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> Chỗ tớ có mấy cái mâm cặp, chả cái nào không dơ cả, mâm cặp của Luyến mới thì hy vọng nó ít dơ hơn thôi. Còn chấu 3 cạnh thì không thể hy vọng nó chính xác như cái đầu côn ( hình như mọi người gọi là cốt lét chi đó )  kẹp dao phay được đâu, vậy mới có chuyện cặp phôi lên rồi phải gõ, phải rà đồng hồ


Kết quả đây anh ơi. sáng náy sau khi lắp mâm cặp vào đúng vị trí của nó em làm 1 clip test ngay cho nóng hổi. Không có điều kiện đi mua cục thép trụ làm cái dưỡng em cặp tạm con dao phay cũ lên rà ạ.
lắp lên máy rà đồng hồ vẫn nhẩy 1 vạch.

----------

thuhanoi, Tuấn, vietnamcnc

----------


## Tuấn

Vậy ngon roài sếp ui  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đừng chê chị Na thế chứ!

Tuy chị có nhiều cái dở nhưng cũng có nhiều cái hay!

Chị ấy lên vũ trụ rồi đấy.

----------

Luyến

----------


## ít nói

> Kết quả đây anh ơi. sáng náy sau khi lắp mâm cặp vào đúng vị trí của nó em làm 1 clip test ngay cho nóng hổi. Không có điều kiện đi mua cục thép trụ làm cái dưỡng em cặp tạm con dao phay cũ lên rà ạ.
> lắp lên máy rà đồng hồ vẫn nhẩy 1 vạch.


như này so đầu dao khi gắn vô nó ra sao  bác  nhảy ko.

----------


## cuongmay

> Kết quả đây anh ơi. sáng náy sau khi lắp mâm cặp vào đúng vị trí của nó em làm 1 clip test ngay cho nóng hổi. Không có điều kiện đi mua cục thép trụ làm cái dưỡng em cặp tạm con dao phay cũ lên rà ạ.
> lắp lên máy rà đồng hồ vẫn nhẩy 1 vạch.


chính xác cỡ này thì cái bầu cặp máy phay của mình cũng chào thua chắc thao tác gắn dao của mình có vấn đề.bác có thể quay clip quá trình gắn dao luôn cho anh em xem thao tác có gì đặc biệt được không?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@ ít nói.
Nói rõ hơn nữa tẹo xem nào.

@ Cuongmay

Em cũng nghi ngờ như bác vậy. Thấy bác hỏi em cũng test thử với cây dao cũ của nhật bãi mà em có. Khi Rà lên con dao của nhật đồng hồ nhẩy 2 vạch. Rà lên mâm cặp em DIY nó nhẩy gần 1 vạch.
clip thay lắp dao đây ạ.

----------

cuongmay, hurco, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ui bác làm được thế này thì cái mâm cặp của bác nó chuẩn kinh thật  :Smile:  Cụ Luyến có nhận đệ tử hông ? em vác mâm xôi con gà qua nhà cụ nhá  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Em ăn may thôi cụ ah. Mà cụ có xi phọ rồi mang gà qué qua em làm Giề. Hehhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuongmay

bác mua được cái mâm cặp chính xác ghê ,giò có mua cái mới của nhật cũng chẳng được vậy .

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> bác mua được cái mâm cặp chính xác ghê ,giò có mua cái mới của nhật cũng chẳng được vậy .


Nếu giờ mà mua cái mới của TQ mong muốn là nó sẽ sai số là bao nhiêu ạ. Em thường xuyên mua loại này để lắp lên máy trục xoay hôm nào có cơ hội em sẽ thử 1 mâm mới khác ạ.

----------


## Luyến

đây là thông số cài đặt trên mach3 để tiện cái đế lắp mâm cặp kia. Áp dụng cho mâm 100mm nhé bác nào cần đến thì cài vào máy post core ra là chạy thôi ạ.

----------


## solero

> Em cũng nghi ngờ như bác vậy. Thấy bác hỏi em cũng test thử với cây dao cũ của nhật bãi mà em có. Khi Rà lên con dao của nhật đồng hồ nhẩy 2 vạch. Rà lên mâm cặp em DIY nó nhẩy gần 1 vạch.
> clip thay lắp dao đây ạ.


Cái đồng hồ 5um nhìn quen quen. Nhưng khi đo mà bác để kịch kim nhỏ thế kia thì ...

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cái đồng hồ 5um nhìn quen quen. Nhưng khi đo mà bác để kịch kim nhỏ thế kia thì ...


Đồng hồ của kem tặng đó. Cái kim nhỏ bị quay xuống dưới từ ngày mình đánh rơi xuống đất nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì hết. Mình có  1 đồng hồ 0.01 nữa nhưng rà vào nó không hề nhúc nhích. Lên dùng loại này ah. Khi cần phay lật mặt mình lấy đồng hồ 0.01 rà cạnh trước sau đó dùng đồng hồ này chỉnh tinh lại, chứ dùng ngay đồng hồ này thì không thể chỉnh được. Kim nó ngoáy loạn ah.
mình quay clip rà lên 2 chi tiết 1 là con dao nachi 2nd,  2 cái mâm cặp mềnh diy quá rõ rồi. Ko làm hàng đâu.

----------


## cuongmay

> Nếu giờ mà mua cái mới của TQ mong muốn là nó sẽ sai số là bao nhiêu ạ. Em thường xuyên mua loại này để lắp lên máy trục xoay hôm nào có cơ hội em sẽ thử 1 mâm mới khác ạ.


run out cũng chỉ vài % thôi bác nhưng khả năng giữ vuông góc của nó khá kém vì xài 1tg ngắn lắc chấu thấy nó hơi xục xịch rồi trong khi đồ nhật  nó bót cứng ngắc . mà ấy là mình quá khắt khe thôi chứ đi kiếm cái mâm cặp 2nd của nhật mà còn chính xác như hàng china mới cũng khó ,

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

mâm cặp vặn tay thì nó có độ chính xác tương đối , và có thông số chính xác được in lên giấy kèm theo nếu là đồ mới 100% , do đó các bác phải chấp nhận sai số về runout , vuông góc cho dù đó là gá cùng 1 chi tiết cho 2 lần gá khác nhau ,đừng đòi hỏi nó cao quá , vì nguyên lí nó ăn ren và xài rãnh trượt , tất nhiên phải có độ hở nên phải có sai số là chuyện bình thường ,có chăngg chính xác cao hơn thì mình xài mâm cặp rút máy tiện cnc thì ok hơn rất nhiều nhưng phải có hệ thống rút bằng thuỷ lực hay khí nén. Mấy`em đó vài chai 1 cái nếu là 2nd , còn mới thì hehehehe. Em biết 1 chổ bán hàng japan mới 100% cũng vài chai nhưng không dễ xài đâu.

Bác Luyến gia công tiện trên máy phay  , có độ chính xác khá cao , chứng tỏ cái máy phay bác Luyến mua rất ngon dù hàng 2nd , mà cho em hỏi , Bác Luyến làm cái này bộ tính tiện bằng máy phay sau này luôn à ? hay chỉ làm 1 món này để gia công cái BT30 cho con spindle tiện kia ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Em cũng có 1mâm cặp rút nhật bãi , em ghét nhất thằng cặp rút là mở chấu đựoc tẹo ah khoảng 2mm. Mỗi lần thay kích thước phôi lại phải thay chấu kẹp.
máy phay đạt độ chính xác như vậy là tại em mới tháo tung ra chỉnh lại ạ. Máy chạy băng vuông trượt trên thép lông còn khá ngon. Bi spinlde em cũng vệ sinh đẳo bi và căn chỉnh lại. em làm cái đầu tiện này là để dùng nhiều việc ah. Thi thoảng tiện nhôm tiện phíp...

----------


## Luyến

Công việc chế cháo bộ atc cho BT 30 chưa đi đến đâu thì lại có trò mới để nghịch.  :Big Grin: 
4 em spindle buin-in atc iso 40 vừa được đội của em vệ sinh bôi dầu bơm mỡ chuẩn bị cất vào kho để thực hiện những dự án DIY máy phục vụ cty trong năm tới.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

quá đã, sao iso 40 mà kích thước ngon quá vậy ? nó gọn quá , inbox giá mua cho anh tham khảo tí đi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhxco

> quá đã, sao iso 40 mà kích thước ngon quá vậy ? nó gọn quá , inbox giá mua cho anh tham khảo tí đi.


Sao phải inbox bác,hàng ngon, bác Luyến cho mọi người tham khảo luôn đi ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

Giá cả tế nhị, hỏi han chi trời ...

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Size 150 còn nhỏ gì nữa ạ. Nặng gần 40kg  em gét thằng này nó không có chân đế  bắt vào máy lại phải chế chân bắt ngược ra bên hông nó em kiếm được mấy vòng bi mỏng ngon quá các xếp ơi. 4 cái đủ để mua xe SH ạ. Nhưng em ko đổi đâu em thích cái này hơn. 

Vòng bi sau này em chế đầu xoay cho spindle đây ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

4 cái cục của bác Luyến nó chạy chậm rề rề thì làm sờ pín sao được ạ ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

hi các bác, chuyện đã lâu rồi giờ em mới nói.  :Big Grin: 

em có mấy bộ dư này chẳng biết gọi nó là gì??  :Frown: em tạm gọi nó là bộ đọc xung cho sờ tép ạ. :Smile:  do em ham hố mua của lạ lên mua về đã lâu vẫn chưa dùng đến. em post khoe với các bác xem các bác có bị kích thích không  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Dư lày đấu vào là thành closeloop roài. Khỏi chế cháo chi cho mệt he he. Nhiu xiền 1 bộ vậy sếp?

----------


## Luyến

Gần 1 chai xếp ơi.

----------


## sunan2105

Muốn dùng được em này thì động cơ cũng không phải là step bình thường chứ bác, nếu dùng được với step thường thì ok quá
mà coi sơ đồ thì phải có cái cục tròn tròn bên phía ngoài cùng bên trái mới chạy dc hả bác, cái đó là gì hả các bác

----------

Luyến

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái đó là en cọc đơ...

Dạng bèo bèo thỉ vải trăm k cũng như vài trăm xung...

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

cây thước quang của bác vinamit và bác Namcnc mà gặp cái này của em thì coi như nắng hạn gặp mưa rào nhé.

----------

Tuấn, vietnamcnc

----------


## Tuấn

Ui con này nó kiểm tra được vòng quay hả sếp ? thui xong cái trục A roài  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ơ thế à!

Thế thì gạch 2 bộ!

Tạm ngưng dao dịch với bác Gà mờ để tét thử xem sao nào!

sms cho anh cái giá nhé Luyến

----------

Luyến

----------


## nhatson

oạch , cái này để chạy closed loop step mờ ta

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái sờ tép nó vẫn chạy driver open ở ngoài....

nó có cái en coc đơ hoặc là cái tay quay phát xung, nối nó với mấy cái linear encoder của anh là nó hiển thị thôi..

Còn mấy cái updown enter kia chắc là để set vị trí đặt trước!!!

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ok doke. Sorry mấy bữa vừa rồi bị dí quá nên chưa ghé ông.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái sờ tép nó vẫn chạy driver open ở ngoài....
> 
> nó có cái en coc đơ hoặc là cái tay quay phát xung, nối nó với mấy cái linear encoder của anh là nó hiển thị thôi..
> 
> Còn mấy cái updown enter kia chắc là để set vị trí đặt trước!!!


theo em nhớ thì nó hiển thị xung ko quy đổi thành lengt được nút thì để diều chỉnh thông số close loop, hệ thống sẽ test 2 trường hợp, 1 là tốc độ khởi động cao nhất ( cấp xung nhanh rồi giảm từ từ), 2 là clock cò thể chạy nhanh nhất ( cấp xung từ thấp tới cao) , test phải gắn trong hệ thống , căng ở chỗ mấy trục ngắn test màn thứ 2 hơi khó

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ứ thế á!

Thế thì không làm cái hiển thị length được!

Xem ra phải DIY cái counter + devider để làm cái hiển thị.... lại lười!

Nhưng thay vì mua HBS mua cái này + encoder + open step có vẻ rẻ hơn!

Tự đập đầu vào gạch cho vỡ gạch vậy!

----------


## Luyến

Em sẽ SMS lại cho anh Giang sau nhé. 

@ nhatson em lang thang trên mạng tìm được cái này 
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDU1NT...3.4-2.14-1-1-3

----------

nhatson, vietnamcnc

----------


## Luyến

chẳng biết mấy bác trung hoa anh hùng này nói gì nhưng thấy clip hay em post lên anh em tham khảo.
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTAyMT....3.5-2.1-1-1-4

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## nhatson

xem ra là tại em ko biết chỉnh roài  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Luyen nhượng em cái hộp đó nhé, về ngâm cứu nhé

----------

Luyến

----------


## vietnamcnc

có câtlog không Luyến ơi?

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyen nhượng em cái hộp đó nhé, về ngâm cứu nhé


Ơ mục này là em khoe đồ mờ  :Big Grin: . Em đang thèm tiền lên bán luôn. Hehe
Em có 7. Bác vinamit gạch 2 cái, thuhanoi gạch 1 cái, dự là sẽ bán cho lão Hói 1 cái  :Big Grin:  như vậy là em còn 3 cái dủ cho 1 máy 3 trục hehe. Trước em mua 280 tệ nhân giá 3500vnd bằng 980k . Như vậy em bán tròn 1000k nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> có câtlog không Luyến ơi?


Em ko có các tô lô bác ạ.

----------


## Luyến

> Cái sờ tép nó vẫn chạy driver open ở ngoài....
> 
> nó có cái en coc đơ hoặc là cái tay quay phát xung, nối nó với mấy cái linear encoder của anh là nó hiển thị thôi..
> 
> Còn mấy cái updown enter kia chắc là để set vị trí đặt trước!!!


Hehe anh Mr Giang nhắc đến cái quay xung em mới nhớ em có 1 cái to dùng ngã ngửa tháo ra từ cái máy makino của em trước đây. Đây roài :Big Grin:  . Các bác ở trong miền nam kiếm cái này thì rễ chứ ở bắc muốn kiếm cũng không có ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ha ha của tớ 2 gạch nhé!

Không có cá tà lô thì đem về vọc.... chán thì bán với giá cao hơn!

sms tài khoản VCB hoặc Techcombank hoặc ACB nhé!

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Luyến sent STK VCB cho em luôn nhé

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã gửi $ bác nhé, bõ của bác full rồi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Đã gửi $ bác nhé, bõ của bác full rồi


Ok ngày mai em gửi hàng sớm thank bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ktshung

con này làm trục B của bác Luyến chắc ngon này

----------


## Luyến

> con này làm trục B của bác Luyến chắc ngon này


bác cho em xin cái size cái mã cái giá ... Thank bác

----------


## ktshung

> bác cho em xin cái size cái mã cái giá ... Thank bác


con này anh mua của một tên trên diễn đàn kèm cái động cơ FANUC 200w là 1.350.000 (chưa ship) Luyến ơi. Anh ko bán nhưng nếu em thật sự cần thì em cứ lấy đúng giá đó thôi. Đường kính 110, dày 40, cốt âm 9mm. Mã BRP H Ball reducer, tỷ số 1:30

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> con này anh mua của một tên trên diễn đàn kèm cái động cơ FANUC 200w là 1.350.000 (chưa ship) Luyến ơi. Anh ko bán nhưng nếu em thật sự cần thì em cứ lấy đúng giá đó thôi. Đường kính 110, dày 40, cốt âm 9mm. Mã BRP H Ball reducer, tỷ số 1:30


Hi em thank Ann nhiều. Cái hộp số này quá tốt anh ah anh giữ lấy dùng làm trục A cho máy quá ổn  :Big Grin: . cái này có mấy điểm không hợp với máy của em. Size hơi nhỏ cốt âm nhỏ tỷ số truyền ít anh ah.
Em có thể chờ 1 vài tháng Hihi khi nào kiếm được cái ưng ý thì thôi.

----------


## Luyến

hộp số này của anh là hộp số    KAMO SEIKO  dòng PANCAKE SERIES BALL REDUCER  zero backlash chứ không phải đùa đâu  :Big Grin:  
http://www.techmasterinc.com/kamoseiko.html

----------


## ktshung

nó tốt hơn loại khác ntn Luyến ơi, anh thấy hợp thì mua thôi chứ cũng ko biết gì cả, hehehe

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác ktshung để lại em đó cho mình nhé!

$ hoặc trao đổi cái gì bác muốn thì bác cho biết để mình check kho xem có không nhé!

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

xếp nó vào dòng zero blacklash thì nó là loại bình thường ạ nhưng với giá tiền đó anh mua là rẻ ạ. 
Anh hình dung cấu tạo của nó như thế này

----------


## ktshung

> Bác ktshung để lại em đó cho mình nhé!
> 
> $ hoặc trao đổi cái gì bác muốn thì bác cho biết để mình check kho xem có không nhé!


 Dạ em cũng cần bác ơi. Sory bác

----------

vietnamcnc

----------

